# Heartcry's Donor Site - new news



## Pergamum (May 21, 2009)

HeartCry Missionary Society: Donor Website

Heartcry Missionary Society this year started work in a SouthEast Asian country that is dear to my heart.

On their donor site (if you request a password), you can read about the reports coming out of this country.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 21, 2009)

Those fellows are doing some awfully good work.


----------



## KSon (May 21, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> HeartCry Missionary Society: Donor Website
> 
> Heartcry Missionary Society this year started work in a SouthEast Asian country that is dear to my heart.
> 
> On their donor site (if you request a password), you can read about the reports coming out of this country.




I praise the Lord for raising up a missionary society such as HeartCry. Their founder, Paul Washer, is unabashedly bold in his pursuit to have the Gospel's purity preserved and unwaveringly preached in the 'hard-to-reach places'. This mindset just permeates the organization. Glory to God!


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 16, 2009)

Heartcry is looking into putting its asia coordinator in Indonesia, which would open up that island chain to closer work with Heartcry and would also enable them to work closer with indigenous christians already evangelizing their kinsmen.

Leiter's Justification and Regeneration book, which Heartcry uses a lot is being translated right now into Indonesian, due to be done at the end of June and then proofread.

Please pray for Heartcry's closer involvement with this work.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## MarieP (Jun 16, 2009)

Pergamum said:


> HeartCry Missionary Society: Donor Website
> 
> Heartcry Missionary Society this year started work in a SouthEast Asian country that is dear to my heart.
> 
> On their donor site (if you request a password), you can read about the reports coming out of this country.



I would thank you for this post, but I haven't figured that out yet...!

Any friend of Conrad Mbewe is my friend too  ...I am blessed to be a part of a church that is involved in supporting him and other Zambian pastors/churches.

In fact, check out LION of Zambia, the ministry one of my own pastors is starting up. Lord willing, he leaves with his family for Africa at the beginning of next year!


----------

